# Friday 1/28



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Couldn't seem to get a last minute crew together to leave this afternoon for an overnighter. So trying to gather up 2 for tomorrow. PM if interested.


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Gotcha crew yet? Let me know.
Bernard


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Not yet!


----------



## duc996 (Aug 14, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

PM Sent


----------

